# 1100lm XPG 'K-lite race' weight weenies LED bike light



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

Introducing the K-lite race

a striped down racing light for weight weenies & racers...

Super lite, super bright, Lm per gram, the lightest on earth...for now..  
1100lm max, fully user programable via a constant current regulator, no PWM flicker here
Battery & thermal protection
Handle bar remote switch w battery warning LED built in
Data port for temp logging
Only 186g! incl battery (race version)







































Beam shots after dark

more specs soon

Avab soon as DIY kit, light & 18560 batt holder (no batts), Full kit


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

This ain't no "weight-weenie" light.
Here is a real weight-weenie light - https://lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/showcase









OK, it uses the old SSC P4 U2, but the weight of the entire light is 12.2g.

As far as I know, this guy is planning a newer design.


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

zemike said:


> This ain't no "weight-weenie" light.
> Here is a real weight-weenie light - https://lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/showcase
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out to me... :thumbsup:

Peak Temperature of 80c, ouch, I hope that's not the case temp... I guess its hard to cool things with only 12g of mass... come on a real bike light...next...

K


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

1 things 1: This Light was aweasome still with the XP-E's! But now....
Amazing light with the XP-G's, now they are available! Congrats Ktronik

Are you planning to make 4up XP-G' version also? That would be the top end...:thumbsup:



zemike said:


> This ain't no "weight-weenie" light.
> Here is a real weight-weenie light - https://lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/showcase
> 
> 
> ...


This lighthead is lightweight but has nothing near 1100L and no Battery!!
No comparison possible! :nono:


----------



## WeakMite (May 11, 2004)

zemike said:


> This ain't no "weight-weenie" light.
> Here is a real weight-weenie light - https://lux-rc.com/view.php?p=content/showcase
> 
> 
> ...


It's certainly a cute one... it's a lighthead designed for an RC car. If you don't need much light it might work for you... but 240 lumens doesn't cut it for most MTB riders. Just not safe.

I'll take the 1000-1200 lumen lighthead at 70g-80g developed by *ktronik* or *zen bicycle*'s lights.


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

BEAMSHOTS!!!

Thanks to mtbikerTi for these rollovers!! :thumbsup:


----------



## roadie_scum (May 17, 2008)

That triple's gonna be a wall of light fo sho...


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

I must say on the bottom pic, its not as big of a difference as the pic would have you think...










This is more like the real difference...note the 'flaring' off the tree to the right middle...top XPG pic...Still lots of light in this area, smoothly extending out to the edge...

My camera can play tricks sometimes even when on full manual...

K


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

Doing a little research...for my Ayup killer...

lets have a look shell we...

Ayup batt (6hrs @ 340lm) 140g
K-lite batt (7hrs @ 200lm) 104g

Ayup light 58g (340lm Max)
K-lite light 70g (1100lm Max)

Total Ayup 198g
Total K-lite 186g

So 12g lighter than the Ayup, over 3 times the output as the Ayup & CHEAPER than the Ayup for $ per lm (compared to the Ayup MTB kit)

Yep its a great MTB race light, I am really happy with it..

K


----------



## zemike (Sep 3, 2007)

Whitedog1 said:


> This lighthead is lightweight but has nothing near 1100L and no Battery!!
> No comparison possible! :nono:


A comparison is possible - lumens per gram 
15 lm/g for 3 XPG
19 lm/g for this lighthead


----------



## Whitedog1 (Feb 3, 2009)

zemike said:


> A comparison is possible - lumens per gram
> 15 lm/g for 3 XPG
> 19 lm/g for this lighthead


with or without battery?


----------



## roadie_scum (May 17, 2008)

Are these beamshots a single or triple XPG?


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

Whitedog1 said:


> with or without battery?


I think he ment with out battery, I guess he is trying to prove a point...what would be good is if he could also take into account light loss due to high Tj temp...










as peak temp of 80 deg is a lumen killer, hope this is the Tj temp as if its not & its the MCPCB or case temp then, Tj temp is surely higher...

Here is my thermal data...full blast 1000ma (1000lm+) up hill all the way, with a down hill @ the end...(temp- back of MCPCB)










I think if you cal the total lumen again for your Lm/g it will be a bit closer... :thumbsup:

K


----------



## ortelius (Dec 6, 2007)

Whitedog1 said:


> with or without battery?


Come on! Of course it is without battery. You could have found out this by yourself - it is not rocket science, its merely elementary school mathematics.


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

roadie_scum said:


> Are these beamshots a single or triple XPG?


Triple XPG & XPE


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

What is the ambient outside temp when you completed your temp test?


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

tamen00 said:


> What is the ambient outside temp when you completed your temp test?


sorry my bad... 17-18 deg C....

K


----------



## Vancbiker (May 25, 2005)

IMHO the XPE beamshots look better than the XPG. Maybe an XPG based light on the bars and XPE for the helmet. I guess I like the tighter beam.


----------



## Mr AB (Sep 8, 2008)

Is is possible to post some photos of the beam focused on something far away?
It looks like the xpes may make better throwers.


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

ktronik said:


> sorry my bad... 17-18 deg C....
> 
> K


Great!! Thanks for the information... much appreciated! I have XPE's that are driven at 500ma in a very similar housing that do not even get warm to the touch at 17-18 deg but get very warm (not quite hot - hot) when the ambient temp starts going above 32 - even while moving (living in the desert sucks... )

Were these measurements done at 500ma to each led (I think that is what the table is showing)? If that is the case, what happens to the temp if you run the light on full power to get the full 1100 lumens.. or was this test done at 1000ma? It it is at 500 ma... thats awesome because it matches what I am planning... but if it is at 1000ma... SUPER AWESOME!!! 

It would be cool if you could do temp measurements at a higher ambient sitting on a desk or something with no moving air  I am just being greedy... the info you have provided so far is really great... thanks a lot for doing all of this for all of us awaiting our cutter orders!


----------



## mtbikerTi (Jan 15, 2004)

This makes it easier to compare:




























XPG does look like it loses some throw :sad: , I wonder what it'll do with the 10mm optics.


----------



## cytoe (Jan 20, 2004)

hey, what bar mount is that? nice light


----------



## troutie-mtb (Sep 20, 2007)

mtbiker
Now that is good Particular the top one the middle one is a bit missleading as the aim point changes .

Looking at the top set though the throw is still there but yes a wider beam IMHO I like the XPG shot even if it looks a floodier beam 
if you look at the centre left farthest tree it does not change from shot to shot


----------



## kinda666 (Jun 27, 2008)

Are these with the 20mm triples Kerry? 

xpe's @ 700ma or 1A ??


----------



## emu26 (Jun 23, 2008)

Thanks for posting KTRONIC.

Throw is hard to judge from those picsbut the beam spread is nice. Maybe a mix of xpg with a couple of warmer tint xpe in there for tint and throw might work well.

Thanks again for being so quick with the pics, pity everyone else is dragging the chain


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

Mr AB said:


> Is is possible to post some photos of the beam focused on something far away?
> It looks like the xpes may make better throwers.


I think the beamshots are a bit poor,not my normal spot... you know the best place I could drive to last night...tonight I go out for a ride...better shots I hope...

K


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

tamen00 said:


> Great!! Thanks for the information... much appreciated! I have XPE's that are driven at 500ma in a very similar housing that do not even get warm to the touch at 17-18 deg but get very warm (not quite hot - hot) when the ambient temp starts going above 32 - even while moving (living in the desert sucks... )
> 
> Were these measurements done at 500ma to each led (I think that is what the table is showing)? If that is the case, what happens to the temp if you run the light on full power to get the full 1100 lumens.. or was this test done at 1000ma? It it is at 500 ma... thats awesome because it matches what I am planning... but if it is at 1000ma... SUPER AWESOME!!!
> 
> It would be cool if you could do temp measurements at a higher ambient sitting on a desk or something with no moving air  I am just being greedy... the info you have provided so far is really great... thanks a lot for doing all of this for all of us awaiting our cutter orders!


Hey,

The first test is @ 1000ma to the 3 LED string, the power line on the graph is drain from the batt, not the LED current...This is MCPCB temp not case temp that would be lower..










*XPE @1000ma up hill...*

This was a trip home on the road bike (MTB had a flat this morn)... its was a lot warmer as it was still light...25degC

you will see last nights data next to tonights...funny how the temp graph looks like my evelation graph... of ride home...

so you can see I have a little hill first up, then a little down... the first marker is where I really start to climb (lowest gear), the steepest part is just before the second marker...(lowgear not low enough, so out of the saddle) second marker is where I had to stop @ the lights...lights changed, turn into a headwind,
then up the final hill for the down hill run home...again 30mm @1000ma.


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

Hey thanks mtbikerTi for the rollover script!!! looks tops, will do that for the next pics... :thumbsup: 

K


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

cytoe said:


> hey, what bar mount is that? nice light


Custom K-lite bar clamp made by use...Head mount to follow...

K


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

troutie-mtb said:


> mtbiker
> Now that is good Particular the top one the middle one is a bit missleading as the aim point changes .
> 
> Looking at the top set though the throw is still there but yes a wider beam IMHO I like the XPG shot even if it looks a floodier beam
> if you look at the centre left farthest tree it does not change from shot to shot


yes that is missleading, your on the money...

K


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

kinda666 said:


> Are these with the 20mm triples Kerry?
> 
> xpe's @ 700ma or 1A ??


Yes 20mm triple, XPG R5 vs XPE R2 both @ 1000mA drive current


----------



## kinda666 (Jun 27, 2008)

Though the Xpe's were only rated to 700ma?? 

Or was that just for comparison?

I have had mine running at 1A with no probs yet but will it do any damage in the long run??


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

kinda666 said:


> Though the Xpe's were only rated to 700ma??
> 
> Or was that just for comparison?
> 
> I have had mine running at 1A with no probs yet but will it do any damage in the long run??


More to do with Led die temp, Tj, rather than driver current, so in a well cooled housing you should be fine...

K


----------



## kinda666 (Jun 27, 2008)

Thanks :thumbsup:


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ktronik said:


> Introducing the K-lite race
> 
> a striped down racing light for weight weenies & racers...
> 
> ...


If I was going to build a light for my bars *THIS* ( your K-Lite )is exactly what I would have in mind. I love that you have a remote switch plus user programable....SWEET! :thumbsup: 
I am somewhat disappointed in the beam shots though. I'm not sure if the XP-G's are going to give me the throw I'm looking for. I do like the spill they give. Is there anyway you can tell us just how far these are throwing with the road beam shot comparison you did ?


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

Cat-man-do said:


> If I was going to build a light for my bars *THIS* ( your K-Lite )is exactly what I would have in mind. I love that you have a remote switch plus user programable....SWEET! :thumbsup:
> I am somewhat disappointed in the beam shots though. I'm not sure if the XP-G's are going to give me the throw I'm looking for. I do like the spill they give. Is there anyway you can tell us just how far these are throwing with the road beam shot comparison you did ?


Cheers mate!!

Re: the beam shots on the road, please disregard, white bal compensation on the back road, I would say is in play here...

Well I just got back from my first ride...XPG style...

& to put it in a nut shell its like this...

XPE has good hotspot
XPG has just as good hotspot, but also great fill.

The pics show the XPE with no fill & the XPG will no hotspot...I guess thats digital cameras for ya, or maybe just mine...its on as full manual as I can get...

truth is I love it, I can see in front & up the road + heaps of spill to the sides...the XPE with same optic was to narrow with out a headlight...but XPG is a great one light setup...

I like a bit more floody on the bar, spot on the head...so suits me fine... :thumbsup:

OK here's the GOOD news!!

It runs cooler!!! Sweet... :yesnod: Thats what it looks like, as same trip, same drive current to LED, 2-3 deg cooler AMB & 10 deg difference in peak (XPE vs XPG)...2-3 deg AMB temp, I guess, would not make a 10 deg difference...need to do a few more tests to be totally sure

I have not hooked up the rest of the sensors yet...I will add 2 more TEMP, (case temp & AMB temp), RPM (speed) sensor (still building that), elevation gain/ loss, via GPS data add on... hook that up to the OSD,(on screen display) layed over the top of video footage of the beam pattern & ride...

now that would be sweet...

sorry no more pics yet...more soon...

K

Again this is MCPCB temp not case temp...


----------



## tamen00 (Mar 10, 2004)

Sweeet!!! Thanks a lot for posting the new info. If the hotspot is the same as the XPE, this is going to make a fantastic light... and if it runs a little cooler or the same... perfect!


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

tamen00 said:


> Sweeet!!! Thanks a lot for posting the new info. If the hotspot is the same as the XPE, this is going to make a fantastic light... and if it runs a little cooler or the same... perfect!


I guess they no longer call it a hotspot, if its the same to the outside...I guess its a flood with similar intensity in the middle (as XPE same optic), very much like the L&M HID beam pattern, but anyway you will have a great light with XPG, better for Off-road with the beam pattern...its a little nicer tint compared to the R2 as well...

K


----------



## Cat-man-do (May 16, 2004)

ktronik said:


> Cheers mate!!
> 
> ....to put it in a nut shell its like this...
> 
> ...


umm...:skep: ...okay, maybe the effect ( with the camera ) is similar to what the eye does in the same situation. With lots of light up close, long range vision is impaired ( ..a bit ).. conversely the same amount of light funneled into a tighter beam looks to throw further. Nothing new about that. The question remains though if anyone is going to be offering an optic or reflector that will funnel more of the light for throw ( if that is what you want ). In the mean time, great bar light!.. . *KT, what degree optic did you use for your light?*...and please, Sir...( said with true Oliver Twist inflection ) "More Beam Shots Please".


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

UPDATE:

Lots of things happening in the klite racing camp...

new batterys, new chargers, new models in proto stage & now a FULL racing kit, for your enduro guys.

If you are in OZ, & want to see some 'klites' first hand & maybe get some singletrack riding in, then come for a visit at the next round of the 'Sram Singletrack Mind Series'....coming to a town near you...

For more info please click on the LINK

enjoy

Ktronik


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

XPG feedback:

in our neck of the woods, lots of people are opting for the med & wide frosted optics, with the XPG...it seems that for really tight single track, they were not getin enough 'wide' angle action...

this is great, as it means for off road, the XPG is spot on for beam angle...

The current setup, for my race team, for enduro/24hr racing, with the new bflex is:

750ma MAX
Tri-mode, (2 modes + hidden low)
LOW (L1) MED (L4). I find with MED at L4, I get not much difference in perceived output, but good saving in power from batt.
Med frosted (optic) XPG bar & clear narrow (OPTIC) XPE (warm) for the head.

I find this gives the best mix of wide/narrow, warm/cool tint, & the best overall beam & natural looking colour for the OZ bush...we have lots of warm browns rather than cool greens...colour wise...

Keep the rubber side down...

Ktronik


----------



## chelboed (Jul 29, 2005)

Yo K...

1. Since there's no "hinge" on the bar mount...do you have to remove your grips to get it on?
2. The O.D. of the lamp head seems excessive when you take into consideration that the MCPCB is only 20mm. Is this so you can fit the Bflex in there?


----------



## ktronik (Dec 23, 2006)

chelboed said:
 

> Yo K...
> 
> 1. Since there's no "hinge" on the bar mount...do you have to remove your grips to get it on?
> 2. The O.D. of the lamp head seems excessive when you take into consideration that the MCPCB is only 20mm. Is this so you can fit the Bflex in there?


YO wasup bro... 

No hinge, but not needed as it hard plastic, & has a 'flex' action, in the right spot. whole clamp is only 12g...WW rejoice!!

O.D is only 30mm, looks bigger in pics...( please don't take this the wrong way) but, armed with a understanding of thermal surface area needed to sink 12 odd watts of LED power, I am kinda pushing the envelope size wise (the envelope I am happy with)...yes people will make smaller lights, for themselves, but for the mass market, you would be silly to make it much smaller, as you over time, without thermal reg, you will cook your LEDs , like little very expensive eggs...

hope this helps

Ktronik


----------

